# Making Caribou Jerky in Canad's North



## beejay (Feb 23, 2011)

Hello all .. my name is Bill.  I live 180 miles N or Yellowknife, NT in a remote native (Tli Cho - Dogrib) community called Gameti.  If you google it, you will see how remote I am.  The local residents live a traditional life .. hunting, fishing and trapping.  I have worked up here since September.  Finally, people have given me some caribou to make jerky from.

I brought a Little Chief Smoker up here with me and some wood chips (Hickory, Mesquite, Alderwood).  My first attempt to make caribou jerky was successful, but for the locals here it was too strong a flavour.  The Dogrib people usually just dry their caribou meat .. it's called "dried meat" and no seasoning is added .. it's just dried meat. lol  It is quite bland and they dip it in fat or butter or margarine. (yuck!)  So the second time,  I didn't leave the meat in the marinade as long and I rinsed it before the drying stage.  It turned out quite good and much milder for local tastes. 

I am looking forward to smoking some fish.  During the winter months, they put nets under the ice.  There are quite large trout here, but I don't know what other fish they smoke.  There are also ptarmagan here which are like a grouse.

My interest is to smoke jerky and fish and to experiment with my Little Chief Smoker.  To any reading this .. could you tell me .. can you smoke meat that has already been cooked.  One piece of caribou I got was humungous!  I got three roasts, jerky, stewing meat and broth.  Because the meat had already been thawed, I didn't want to refreeze it, so I cooked the roasts.  I am wondering .. could they be sliced and smoked .. not for jerky .. but just as sliced meat?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## les3176 (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to smf glad to have ya Bill!! Tons of info here and great members too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome Bill, Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome!!

 If you are going to smoke cooked meat I would prolly cold smoke it.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome Bill, Glad to have you join us!

I never smoked cooked meat, but I'm sure somebody here did.

Hang in there you'll get your answer, but if not, use the question as a title of a post. Then you'll get an answer for sure!

BTW: People smoke pre-cooked & pre-cured hams all of the time, and double smoke & triple smoke them.

Bear


----------



## tyotrain (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to SMF..


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 25, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------

